# I need help on making a decision.



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't decide on if I want to buy a 65 LeMans or a 68. Here some information on both vehicles. The 68 is local and is running. The asking price is 6k. The 65 is not running; owning said it needs a timing set and is about 5 to 6 hours away. The asking price is 4k, but he said he would throw in a 67 GTO 400cid engine(heads & block) plus an '88 GTA TPI 350cid engine w/700R4 for another $1500. Both cars body looks good picture wise and the interior or both look decent. Both seller said that they are willing to come down on the price. I'm not willing to pay more than 4k for vehicle alone and maybe $5000 to $5500 for the car and the extras. I would like some opinions on would you stay local or take a road trip?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

'65 - hands down :cool


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Since they are completely different body styles I would first decide which one you would prefer. If you really don't care, I would go look at the '68 first since it's local(I'd still go look at it regardless...). You may find out it's actually junk, or, it may be very nice. Pictures can hide a lot of issues. The fact that it's running is a plus. For $6k it should be in good shape.

As far as the '65, the 400 would be nice providing it's not just anchor material. Unless you have a use for the '88 350 why pay extra for something you don't need. I would work the 400 into the purchase price, not exceeding $4k. Unfortunately, you would have to make a road trip to see the true condition of everything. Keeping in mind you may come home empty handed....

Can you post up some pix of each?

Is the '68 the same one you posted earlier from CL in Memphis that was in primer?


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

1965


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

68


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Based on pics alone I would say the 65... but is that 68 an endura delete car?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, you got all kinds of advice on the '68 here:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/how-verify-vin-number-39753/

'65 looks interesting. It appears to already have a GTO hood....


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> Based on pics alone I would say the 65... but is that 68 an endura delete car?


What do you mean endura delete car?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It's not. Alky is talking about a GTO.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

65 looks good, i would lean towards that


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

Well no it's not a GTO it's a LeMans with a GTO hood. Both cars have a GTO hood.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, as stated in the first post, neither car is a GTO. Both are Lemans's. Me? I'd get the '65, no contest. The '68 looks totally messed with by all the wrong people, IMO.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> Yes, as stated in the first post, neither car is a GTO. Both are Lemans's. Me? I'd get the '65, no contest. The '68 looks totally messed with by all the wrong people, IMO.


How can you tell? I'm a novice so I don't know. I do know it has the wrong motor in it and transmission, but what about the body?


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess I will be making a road trip. Hopefully, it won't be for nothing.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

The '65 looks good to me, more original. I HATE going back thru someone else's body work if it isn't necessary. Depends on the rockers and usual rust places, it's easy to get it running, but rust is a nightmare.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

One more thing... If you don't take that '65, message me the info and I'll take it!


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I will be making a rode trip soon.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I see things on that 68 that give me pause. The non-original hood, the primer, the wheels, the jacked-up rear stance... All that to me says "rowdy teenager's car" that's likely had a hard life. Caution, Will Robinson...

I'd sure want to see the 65 first. Agree with others who've recommended that you work a deal for the 65 and the 400. You don't need the other engine (unless you have a boat that's in need of an anchor ).

Above all, be patient - even if the answer turns out to be "none of the above". Whenever you convince yourself that you just "have" to have one of these cars because you "may never find another", that's when bad things will happen to your bank account. There are cars out there - always. You just have to be willing to be picky and patient.

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

^X2

As usual, Bear offers excellent advice!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

How can I tell? Painted bumpers, primered finish, "Joe Dirt" overall appearance....these are all signs indicative of a project that was engineered more on Budweiser than on forethought or planning. Seriously, I've looked at, worked on, driven, etc. a TON of these types of cars over the past 35 years, and you get to know what to avoid. Jacked up, painted over, and primered is not a good starting point IMO.


----------



## 69ra3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ditto on the great advice from Bear.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> How can I tell? Painted bumpers, primered finish, "Joe Dirt" overall appearance....these are all signs indicative of a project that was engineered more on Budweiser than on forethought or planning. Seriously, I've looked at, worked on, driven, etc. a TON of these types of cars over the past 35 years, and you get to know what to avoid. Jacked up, painted over, and primered is not a good starting point IMO.


ALSO very good advice...and matches my experience, too!


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

What about this one?
1968 Pontiac Lemans/GTO Clone


----------

